# Lost Paddle in Gore Canyon



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

By friend do you mean yourself or Tom? Sorry I bailed on you. Had to take care of business up here.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

By friend I mean my buddy Peter. Tom was too busy trying to get the sand out this weekend. 

I hope by "business" you mean she showed you how to properly handle corn on the cob. That poor vegetable from Gorefest has given me nightmares! HAHA


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*paddle*



xkayaker13 said:


> Hey,
> 
> My buddy lost his paddle in kirshbaurm today (10/17). It is a black AT paddle with yellow trim on the blades. There is no name or phone number on the paddle. If you happen to find please give me a call. A 12 pack will be given to the noble person who finds it.
> 
> ...


I may have it, 
As long as the beer is not PBR, call 303-907-5100 
Robert


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks man! My friend is stoked!


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Knowing the company Christian rolls with, he'll probably provide you with Natural Ice. You should probably specify the type of beer prior to the exchange.


----------



## mtnkayaker (Feb 16, 2008)

hey PBR is a mainstay it keeps my heart pumping.


----------

